# Chain Link Fence



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Two days ago I came home and there was a hole in the chain link fence in the dog run. I look at the dogs and based on the pictures below, I think I've figured out which dog made the hole...

I fixed the hole and today I came home at lunch to check on the dogs and Penny is smiling at me from the backyard (where she's not supposed to be). I've never had a dog break through chain link and now it seems to be a habit with Penny. I'm not sure what to do with her, I'm afraid that at some point she's going to get stuck in the fence.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think you should capitalize on her skills. Can Penny get through Fort Knox's security? I bet she could!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a Stinker!! She looks like she tore herself up pretty good?? You would think that if it hurt, she would stop!!
I wonder what the reward was that made her so determined ??
We also have chain link, Reuben had the base buried, but the critters getting into our yard have dug up and pushed the bottom loose. We have had to line the bottom with big rocks, even then sometimes the rocks are pushed aside. But none of the dogs have ever tried to go out. Thank goodness.
Foxy used to climb the chain link and go over the fence until we made it higher. She could climb the cement walls too. Neither Pearl or Fergy attempt either.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

einspanner - I think you might be on to something, I'm guessing that Penny could get into Fort Knox, but if she encountered a man (especially in a hat), she would totally blow her cover!! 

tknafox - I'm pretty sure she's busting through to try and get the squirrel that hangs out on the lawn. But the other night she went through the fence from the backyard into the dog run, so who knows what she was doing. She is pretty tore up - she's got a deep scratch behind her front leg and a couple puncture wounds between her eyes. I agree that I would think she'd stop since she's clearly hurting herself, but I think she's enjoying the attention she's getting from Cash - at night they lay next to each other on the floor and Cash licks her wounds. I'm going to try some heavy duty wiring on the bottom to see if that will keep her in. We'll see how it goes. I'm so glad that I can leave them in the house now, otherwise they would be locked in the garage when I have to leave and it's been way too hot here for them to be locked in the garage.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its hard to stop them, once they learn they can do it.
Just hope she doesn't teach Cash her escape artist skills.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

When RT was only 12 weeks old he had mastered how to climb out of his 42" X-Pen. Then when he went off with Ken, to South Dakota, for his first summer, he quickly learned how to climb out of his 6 foot high chain link kennel at Ken's farm. Last summer Ken installed a cover over RT's Kennel to keep him in. 

Vizsla's are very good problem solvers. :

RT's Human


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

RT's problem solving skills are less painful than Penny's - at least he was smart enough to go over the fence and not through it. 

Your experience reminds me of this picture...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TR - luckily so far Cash hasn't followed her and I'm also lucky that when she breaks through the fence she can only get into the backyard. My Dad thinks that he has a solution and he's coming over tomorrow to work on the fence, so we'll see if he can keep her in.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny vs the chain link fence...fence 2, Penny 0


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH NO!! That is deep... I guess the heavy gauge wire only made it worse???
I wonder if putting that screening... the kind that weaves in and out of the fencing would stop her... she wouldn't
be able to see through it??? Just guessing, because I don't really know what you are up against.
I can only bet you are a bit worried...
:'(

PS... She sure is a cutie... even with a big ol gouge on her nose, and scratches on her head...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

She's a stubborn little stinker - she's determined to get through the fence! She didn't make it through this time, but she ripped herself up pretty good. Next I'm going to try and either put boards up on the bottom two feet of the fence, or cinder block - something she can't break through. I even put a large flower pot on the other side of the fence to block the hole, but she knocked that over. I guess if my next attempt doesn't work, then I might need to put up a rod iron fence, I don't think she can bust through that and at least if she tried she wouldn't cut herself. I'm still trying to clean out the cut on her face - all that black around the edge is dirt and I don't want it to get infected!

TexasRed is right - she's figured this out now and trying to stop her is proving to be difficult. The dumbest part is that she's not even escaping the yard, she just getting out of the dog run and into the backyard (but thank goodness because if she got out of my yard I would freak out!)


----------

